# Badnews for mushroom.



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

[Im back for today only!! i will have a comp soon as mum bought me a new laptop :yesnod: my stepdad is coming round tomoz to connect the internets!!!]

Ooohhh last wednesday i noticed mushroom had a lump on her cheek, i just passed it off as food in her cheeks.

The next day it was bigger!! i thought mabey a penut stuck so i took her to the vets the next day.

The vet said its a tumour(90% chance) OR a trapped infection(10% chance)
 i actually cried  poor mushroom!!

Anyway he gave me antibiotics for mushroom.
he said if it goes down its an infection.... today it has gone down alittle but i dont know if its a tumor....i think it is...

Tommorrow is decision day for mushroom, she may come home with me or may not...

Oh god its such a shock!!! its still sinking in....

All i do for my hamsters and they are ALWAYS taken from me to soon!! its not fare!! 

Xx


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Aww I'm sorry to hear that  I really hope she does come home with you.


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

Aww mushroom is playing in her tripple play pen!! 
^^


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO  omgggg thats so sad! ive seen a picture of mushroom  so so so cute  poor you!!! if she isnt in pain though, cant she just go peacefully without the vets help?


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

I know its sad but i dont want her suffering...

With tumors & hamsters they grow very quickly and because its a hard tumour it is cancer...

They cant operate on it because its to close to the jugular...

They said if it is a tumour she will have about a week to live  

Xx


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

:O poor you, at least you took her to the vets so you can have quality time together  i hope you get to take her home!!! pouches can become infected cant they? *hug*


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

My baby girl!! mushroom ! 
She's my first Dwarf along with Zafara.

So friendly.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

aww she is beautiful, I'm so sorry she is unwell its awful news


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

god she is gorgeous!!!  give her a treat from me!!!


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

she is a darling little girly

I will be spending most of my time with her! she has had the run of ALL of downstairs over the weekend at night! 

i took the dogs to stay at my nans so she could run round trouble free! 

I dunno it could be an infection where i dropped her ball whenshe was in it , one of the side spilts and nipped her cheek, the side of the tumour, so it might be a trapped infection, i dont know...
Xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2009)

Aww I'm so sorry  she's gorgeous, looks a little sweetie  hope it goes ok xx


----------



## Obsidian_Winter (Jan 25, 2009)

I hope all goes well and it's just an infection that will clear up!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

i hope its good news shes one handsome lady


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

I'm so sorry!! I hope it is just an infection. 
Fingers crossed honey.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Any news on Mushroom today?


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

I am sorry to hear your hamster has lump.
I truly hope it goes away, but all my hamsters seem to have had the same thing and passed on shortly after.

fingers crossed your mushroom will be OK
xx


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

Aww no! I really hope it's just a scare and it's an infection! You have my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

it has gone downalot today !!


lol she is on the laptop!! 

the vets is at 3:30 so fingers crossed, he said on the phone that its still proberly a tumour  but she is happy  

wish us luck!!

xx


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

How did it go today?

Char
xxx


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

It could also be a abcess, i'm suprised that the vet hasn't mentioned that. Our dwarf Robin had a huge abcess on her cheek, when antibiotics didn't shrink it, our vet operated and removed it 

I wish you and mushroom the best of luck


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Aww, well if it's gone down a lot then that should be a good sign....I hope it all went well, we're all thinking about you & mushroom


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

Well guys.....

The vet said it might be kinder to put her to sleep ,me being totally upset i asked for a second opinion, he was like yh okay wait a min....

Who comes through the door but my beautiful wonderfull, hamster specialist vet!

He looked inside he cheek pouch (the other vet didnt) and said oh looks like she has a stuck peanut... tries to pullit out fails....

He said oh its an abccess, let me just take her through the back and i'll (cant remember the correct word, begins with R) burst it for you.

He comes back and tells me she'll be fine, i nearly fainted!! 

I was like , so it wasnt a tumour, he looked at me asif to say watthef**k, no.

i actually hugged him:cornut: 

then he talked about his hamsters andmy hamsters, how he rescues hamsters and how he breeds ratties.
I told him all about my hammies, i asked him what where they called,

He said a load of names but one stood out to me, GARY(that robo i was supposed to adopt) i was like omg is gary a robo, *nods* did you get him from [email protected] adoption?? *nods* why?? , i was going to adopt him!! 

He has invited me rounsto see Gary and his hamsters!! yay!!

IM SOOOO PLEASED!!!! if i didnt ask for a second opinion mushroom would have been Pts, i am sooo happy , i bought her some newtoys, and another play pen extension!!!

And i bought bertie and borris some new toys for ther birthday!

Such great news!!! i bet that other vet thought , why should i bother , its onlya hamster... i should sue , but im not going to  

Xx


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

I am really really pleased for you!!  Welcome back Mushroom! Happy Birthday Bertie and Borris!!  xxxx


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

OMGGGGGGG that has actually cheered me up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  awwww you must be so relieved!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!??? how old is this guy? maybe you should marry him...lol.  awww so glad he is ok


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

OMG we could combine rescues!! 

Harry & hannah's 
hamster rescue....

wow sounds good!!


thanks u 2 im really pleased to!!

yh i think i should marry him, mabey i'll pop the question when i go to see gary !! lol 

i dont know how old he is i dont think he is that old....^^ 

Xx


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

oooo excellent! invite me to the wedding!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2009)

You brought a happy tear to my eye with this story i thought this sort of thing only happened on TV or in fairy stories. You will be telling us next that the silver slipper fits and you both lived happy ever after.


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

haha you can be a bridesmaid along with cherri_b 

!! 

lol we can put our hammies on leads and you can walk them down the eisle!!lol

Xx


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

Pamela said:


> You brought a happy tear to my eye with this story i thought this sort of thing only happened on TV or in fairy stories. You will be telling us next that the silver slipper fits and you both lived happy ever after.


aww thanks 

i thought i dreamed it!! lol

Xx


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

WOW thats wonderful news, so glad you asked for a second opinion and pleased that Mushroom is well, 

what a wonderful coincidence about the adopted hammie , hope you have a lovely time seeing him again and maybe a new hat is in order lol


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Excellent news, Angel wants to be a flower girl and Buffy wants to be a bouncer I told her weddings don't have those so she wants to be an usher instead,is that ok?


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

yh thats fine!! 

tell buffy bouncers are aloud on this occassion!! 

you can be bridesmaid aswell!! 


lol xx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

u-look-like-a-hamster said:


> yh thats fine!!
> 
> tell buffy bouncers are aloud on this occassion!!
> 
> ...


Oooh pretty dress for me as well


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> Oooh pretty dress for me as well


on one condition!

All bridesmaid have to wear hamster ears ~(headband with ears)

lol

Xx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

u-look-like-a-hamster said:


> on one condition!
> 
> All bridesmaid have to wear hamster ears ~(headband with ears)
> 
> ...


Thats ok I'm wearing one of those now .


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> Thats ok I'm wearing one of those now .


lol that made me laugh !!!

lol omg thats funnny!!

blobbs for that!!


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

Sharp objects or pieces of food that the hamster stuffs in its cheek pouches may pierce the lining of the pouch and become stuck. This in turn can cause the pouch to become infected and an abscess to occur. This can initially be mistaken for the hamster carrying food or bedding in its cheek pouch as the cheek pouch area is swollen. However, if the hamster seems to continuously have its cheek pouches full it may be that the pouches are impacted or an abscess within the cheek pouch has occurred and veterinary advice should be sought.



thats what i thought it was but noooo , its a tumour says the rubbish vet,

and oh its a peanut/abccess says the mirical worker! :thumbup:


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

Oh my god i am actually in tears after hearing this story Hannah! U live in peterborough right? i do too, which vets do you use?
Im so glad Mushroom is ok x


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm so glad that mushroom is ok 

I want an invite to your wedding and you can have one to mine.....when i get married lol


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

okay!! you can be brides maid aswell!! 

lol 

you stil have to wear ears tho!!


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

CreativeLC said:


> Oh my god i am actually in tears after hearing this story Hannah! U live in peterborough right? i do too, which vets do you use?
> Im so glad Mushroom is ok x


HEY yh i live in peterborough , wereabouts in peterborough do you live??

i use the [email protected] vets soo much cheaper

Companion care...


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

I live in Fletton right near the football ground. Where bouts do u live?


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

Right near me !! im on the edge of stanground ^^ your end!! 

lol 

haha lol 

What animals have you got??

Xxx did you see the posh game milwahl?? 

^^


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

WOW! we live really near to each other!
I got 1 dog, 1 cat, 4 rabbits and 1 hamster. 
Nah didn't see POSH play, i only been living here for just over a year so don't really support them. Im not that interested in football really.


----------

